# Parámetro desconocido en WiFi

## Luciernaga

Hoy les planteo un problema que me ha dejado perplejo ... veamos ...

Gentoo está instalado y funciona correctamente en una máquina de 64bits (amd64), ésta incorpora un interfaz de red inalámbrica Alpha 802.11b/g/n Long-Range Wireless USB Adapter Model: AWUS036NH, en ella se ha instalado Windows 7 Ultimate que reconoce todos los dispositivos funcionando correctamente, asimismo también se ha instalado FreeBSD 9.2 Release con idéntico resultado, por supuesto que la instalación de Debian 7.10 no es diferente a sus antecesores, pero ...

Ahí está el pero con Gentoo, la configuración de la WiFi es de manual, pero no se conecta devolviendo el siguiente error ...

* Bringing up interface wlp0s29f7u3

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s29f7u3 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Could not set interface wlp0s29f7u3 flags (UP): No such file or directory

WEXT: Could not set interface 'wlp0s29f7u3' UP

wlp0s29f7u3: Failed to initialize driver interface

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start '/usr/bin/wpa_supplicant'

* ERROR: net.wlp0s29f7u3 failed to start

El archivo /etc/conf.d/net contiene la línea siguiente:

wpa_supplicant_wlp0s29f7u3="-Dwext"

Por el mensaje devuelto entiendo que el parámetro "-Dwext" no es correcto, o lo que es lo mismo no es admisible por la interfaz, lo he cambiado por "-Dmadwifi" siendo rechazado igualmente, además, leyendo por ahí (al parecer) la interfaz podría admitir este otro parámetro "-Dralink-legacy" siendo del mismo modo NO ADMITIDO, entonces ...

Pregunto: ¿qué parámetro debería poner en la configuración de la interfaz Alpha?

Repito que estoy perplejo y confundido con esa situación, gracias por responder, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## opotonil

¿Que tienes seleccionado en el Kernel para AWUS036NH? Parece que monta un chipset RT3070 (no si necesita algun firmware).

http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=35552

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> awus036nh - RT3070
> 
> 

 

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

lo que te dice opotonil, pinta que te falta el firmware para el chisme en cuestión.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver porque ya me está saturando la paciencia esa interfaz ... jo

[IMG]http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4194/hat5.jpg[/IMG]

El módulo rt3070 no me lo carga como se puede ver en la foto ...

Por otra parte los intentos de cargar el modulo 'rt2800usb' ha resultado fallido igual que el 'rt3070' ...

El módulo que SI se cargaba es el rt2500usb pero no furula con esa interfaz ...

Sin embargo al configurar el núcleo con el driver de Ralink informaba que ya se incluía en el núcleo y no era necesario recargarlo de otra forma ... ?????

En definitiva que sigo sin poder CONECTAR esa interfaz a WAN ... jo

¿Porqué, como digo al principio, el parámetro de red -Dwext no es admitido ... ?

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿Porqué, como digo al principio, el parámetro de red -Dwext no es admitido ... ?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Quizá no tengas configurado CFG80211_WEXT en el kernel:

```
grep CFG80211_WEXT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

En un kernel 3.3.8 lo puedes encontrar en:

```
  Networking support

    Wireless

      cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

        cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
```

Si no quieres tocar el kernel, puede que también funcione cambiando -Dwext por -Dnl80211

----------

